# Powerful steam wand machine



## Talha (Nov 8, 2021)

Hey guys,

I currently own Sage dual temp bro. Often I make 5 cups of latte and it takes me a long time as the steam wand is just too slow so takes me around 1min20 secs to steam 240ml milk.

For a price around £1500 what's the best espresso machine I can get with the most powerful steam wand? We only really drink milky drinks.

Thanks


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

big boilers acs minima,


----------

